# Crazy oak grain



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen this grain pattern in oak? Would it be worth picking up?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes and yes... Cross or angle cut would be my suggestion for calls. Nice find!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 16, 2014)

I can't see even a hint of rays. Are you sure that's oak? Can you get a more magnified pic of that end grain?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 17, 2014)

phinds said:


> I can't see even a hint of rays. Are you sure that's oak? Can you get a more magnified pic of that end grain?


I'm almost positive it's oak because I live in a neighborhood with pretty much all oaks some 450yrs old. When I got to pick some up I'll get a pic for you but the leaves did look like live oak.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 17, 2014)

I see rays in the lower half of the log... Especially in the sapwood. At least, I think I'm seeing rays?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 17, 2014)

I see rays too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 17, 2014)

Makes me think of the patterning in Olive. I know it is not, but it is what comes to my mind.
Must have been real slow growth, cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 17, 2014)

I really was doubting it was oak even though I was 99.8% positive!


----------



## phinds (Sep 17, 2014)

OK, I'm going blind I guess. I looked again and there obviously ARE rays. They can be clearly seen in the sapwood and rays don't just magically appear in the sapwood without being in the heartwood so they were there all the time. I'm old. And going blind. Yeah, that's it ... old and going blind. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 17, 2014)

That's oakobola

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 17, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That's oakobola


 
Now THAT is an excellent identification, combining as it does what the wood actually is with what it actually looks like (if you ignore the rays, as I did). Good job !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 17, 2014)

If that was cocobolo I'd be a millionaire. That tree was giant.


----------



## LSCG (Sep 17, 2014)

that's some really nice Oak!! reminds me of English walnut.

if it were me i'd get as much of that as possible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## elnino (Sep 20, 2014)

pollard oak...the fungus makes it browner and more figured. looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Think what everybody is trying to say is take the whole tree, mill it, and send us all good, usable chunks!!! Chuck


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 20, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Think what everybody is trying to say is take the whole tree, mill it, and send us all good, usable chunks!!! Chuck


Will do if you mill me a big block of cash to buy a sawmill!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I've seen blackjack oak similar to that here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's a water oak.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a water oak.



I've cut a lot of water oak and never seen one like that. Might be a regional thing.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I've cut a lot of water oak and never seen one like that. Might be a regional thing.



Maybe so. It's a super slow growth though around here for that might be why


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't see the pic very well, but that tree did not grow slow from what I'm seeing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you have a leaf? I can tell you with certainty what it is if you do.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

This tree in particular might not have but the live oaks we have are supperrrr slow growth. One fell that had 30 rings per inch. I have the oldest tree in the neighborhood in my yard and it's close to 500 years old.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Do you have a leaf? I can tell you with certainty what it is if you do.


I can get one tomorrow

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I have the oldest tree in the neighborhood in my yard and it's close to 500 years old.



You can't make a post like that, and not start an entire thread about that tree. Do you realize how rare it is to have a 500 year old tree in the south?

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/288/...roying-500-year-old-live-oak-tree-and-forest/

Please take pictures of your tree and start a thread, and also please give me directions to your house, and also your work schedule . . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

Hahaha. I'll post a story tomorrow.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 21, 2014)

Next time your in Louisiana tell me and you can swing by!


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2014)

Here is a piece of Black Oak i cut that is similar so yeah, its out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

